# Forum Home Renovation Laundry  Hills fold down Rotary Clothes Line Re-rope.

## neilb

I have to re-rope our Hills fold down rotary clothes line and cant work out how to undo those rope holder / tensioner thingys on each of the fold down arms where the rope passes through. How to you do this and is their any right or wrong way to do the re-roping ? Any hints would be great too. I cant find any info on the net except to buy clotheslines. Thanks.

----------


## woodchip

_From memory...._they are a one way ratchet device once you cut the line you should be able to pull/push it through  
cheers

----------


## neilb

thanks, ill try that.  :2thumbsup:

----------


## Handyjack

If you are still having problems you may find a phone call to Hills a help. 
I am lucky to live in Melbourne and am able to go to a Hills clearance centre for assistance.

----------

